# Trainer recommendations needed



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got a new foster gsd that I would like to take for training, first basic obedience and perhaps more later and would like recommendations for good trainers with gsd experience. I am in Cleveland Ohio.

thanks


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Moei, my dog and I live in Chicago. I don't know the first thing about the Cleveland area, but here's our trainer's URL:

http://www.k9uchicago.com

It would be <u>one heck of a commute</u>, but it would be most definitely worth it!









Our trainer's been training dogs for many years and he has lots of experience with GSDs.

I hope you've found a good trainer in your area--please keep us posted!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Cleveland Ohio - Trainer recommendations?*

bump....


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland Ohio - Trainer recommendations?*

I started a thread a while back about Cleveland area training facilities. I will try to dig it up for you.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland Ohio - Trainer recommendations?*

Bam!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=464324&page=5


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Cleveland Ohio - Trainer recommendations?*

If you are up for a bit of a hike, try Suburban Dog Training, Sandi and Jeff Ling. They are located in Madison, Ohio. 

Yes, it is a bit of a drive, but I drive from Denmark to Aurora every day for work, and then I was driving back home 1 hour twenty minutes each way to pick up the dog and driving to Madison which is about 30 minutes back toward Cleveland to go to class. So depending where you are in Cleveland, it may only be 30 to 40 minutes each way. Madison is a nice little town, right off of I-90, or if you prefer, Route 2 disintegrates into Rt 20 and the the training facility is in a little plaza on the corner of Rt 20 and Rt 528. 

I think they are great trainers. They are very involved in dog shows, stewards, etc., specifically obedience and rally; they are also Leonberger breeders, so they are very up on that breed. They also own a GSD. Which is a big plus. 

So far four of us that I know about in her classes have also gone on to earn titles with their dogs this year. They are both certified as CGC evaluators and offer CGC classes several times per year. 

They are not adverse to prong collars or other training devices, but so far they have not been pushy about it with me, even though one or two of my bitches could have been prong collar candidates.

I do not see a lot of head collars or shock collars there, though I have not heard them say anything about them.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland Ohio - Trainer recommendations?*

Selzer,

Do they have a web site or anything? Or do I have to call to get all the class rates and stuff?


----------

